# FR: tout(e) croche



## Novanas

Dear Friends, I've come across the following sentence in a book I'm reading:

"Mais Angèle s'était mise à courir, *tout croche* sur ses talons hauts."

"Croche" apparently means "crooked, bent" and may be purely Quebec usage.  She was bent over/running awkwardly in her high heels.

My question is: Why "*tout* croche" and not "*toute* croche"?

My understanding is that "tout" as an adverb will remain invariable with feminine adjectives if the adjective begins with a vowel or aspirated h.  This is not the case here.  So it seems to me it should be "toute" in this case.

Can anyone explain this to me?  Many thanks for your help.


----------



## Punky Zoé

Hi

"Croche" means "de travers" in Québec and my explanation is that "tout" is an invariant adverb which means "complètement", "totalement".

(But wait for some Quebecer standing up ).


----------



## Lacuzon

Hi,

IMHO, it should be toute croche.


----------



## Mauricet

Mais on dirait _tout de travers_, non ? Voir si _croche_ fonctionne comme adverbe ou comme adjectif. (Je ne sais pas, ne parlant que le français de mon côté de l'eau).


----------



## jann

Generally speaking, adverbs are invariable... but the adverb _tout_ gets an "e" added in select cases:  specifically, before feminine adjectives that start with a consonant (reflecting/forcing pronunciation of the final T, presumably).

So Mauricet has asked the key question:  in Quebec French, does _croche_ act as an adverb (describing how she runs)?  Or does it act as an adjective (describing her)?  

If the former, _tout_ would stay as written.  If the latter, I believe it should be _toute._

The TLF lists an adjectival sense, but not an adverbial one... but it's not necessarily comprehensive with respect to usage in Quebec.

You'll find extensive discussion of _tout(e)_ - as an adverb and otherwise - here:
FR: tout / toute / tous / toutes


----------



## Novanas

Thanks for your replies.  I understand the priniciple.  As Mauricet has said, in this case it depends on whether "croche" is acting as an adjective or as an adverb.  That, I believe, is a question for native French-speakers to decide.


----------



## Nicomon

Punky Zoé said:


> "Croche" means "de travers" in Québec and my explanation is that "tout" is an invariant adverb which means "complètement", "totalement".


  This Quebecer confirms that you are becoming quite fluent in Quebec « parlure ». 



Mauricet said:


> Mais on dirait _tout de travers_, non ? Voir si _croche_ fonctionne comme adverbe ou comme adjectif. (Je ne sais pas, ne parlant que le français de mon côté de l'eau).


  Oui Mauricet. Tout, dans _tout croche_ fonctionne comme un adverbe. 



> [Québec] [Familier] Ou [Vieux] Crochu, *tout de travers*. Avoir les dents croches. Avoir les yeux croches. Le cadre est croche.


----------



## Albert 50

I just  want to confirm  what  Nicomon stated. When  used to describe a woman or something   feminine,  "tout" (when it precedes "croche")  is perceived as an adverb and doesn't take the added "e".

"Croche"  is a  very widely  used word in Canada  (including in my home province of Manitoba).  I understand that it is an achaisme and the original verb is "crochir" (tordre) in 16th century French.  As mentioned,  the form "croche"  means  "crooked, uneven,  bent over",  and sometimes  "malhonnête".  However, when it is used meaning  "malhonnête"  it is probably then an anglicisme  (a crooked person, a dishonest person).

A couple of examples:  "La vieille  femme  marche tout  croche"  = "elle marche toute courbée".  Another phrase that is  commonly  used ;  "Le tableau est tout croche"  (the picture is crooked =  Le tableau est de travers). 

Cordialement
Albert


----------



## Mauricet

Dans _Elle(s) march(ent) *tout croche*_, c'est parce que _croche_ est *ici* adverbe, et non adjectif, que l'adverbe _tout_ reste invariable. Comparer _Elles sont toute croches_, où _croche_ est adjectif et l'adverbe _tout_ (habituellement invariable) s'écrit _toute_ devant un adjectif féminin commençant par une consonne, comme l'a rappelé jann.

Le court article du journal de l'université d'Ottawa cité par Punky Zoé (#2) l'explique : le même mot _croche_ peut être nom, adjectif ou adverbe.


----------



## Nicomon

Bonjour,

Lorsqu'il s'agit de l'adjectif, on doit accorder en genre et en nombre. 
Donc elles sont _toute*s* croches _(cette phrase improbable voudrait dire : _il n'y en a pas une seule qui est droite_)

Il est aussi question du mot « croche » *ici*

*Edit :* Et quand on ne se sent pas bien, on dit : _Je me sens tout croche_.  
Et je confirme ce qui est mentionné dans l'article du journal d'Ottawa : _faire un (petit) croche_, c'est faire un détour.


----------



## Mauricet

Nicomon said:


> Lorsqu'il s'agit de l'adjectif, on doit accorder en genre et en nombre.
> Donc elles sont _toute*s* croches _(cette phrase improbable voudrait dire : _il n'y en a pas une seule qui est droite_)


Et, chère Nicomon, _Elles sont toute croches_ veut dire "Elles sont complètement tordues", avec l'adverbe _tout_ "accordé" en genre mais pas en nombre, selon la règle rappelée par jann (#5), parce que _croches_ est ici adjectif, commençant par une consonne. La grammaire québécoise est bien la même que chez nous ?


----------



## Nicomon

_Complètement tordues_, complètement est un adverbe. C'est donc... _tout croches._


----------



## Punky Zoé

Oui, Nico . C'est ce que je devinais dans mon post #2 (à l'anglaise), mais en français, cet adverbe là s'accorde en genre et en nombre quand l'adjectif sur lequel il porte commence par une consomne, sauf en grammaire québécoise apparemment , ou sauf dans ces tournures particulières ?

On dirait bien "elle est tout*e* tordue", non ?


----------



## jann

Nicomon said:


> _Complètement tordues_, complètement est un adverbe. C'est donc... _tout croches._


Euh... justement, à la différence des autres adverbes, _tout_ peut bien s'accorder... et c'est là la confusion ! 

Pour citer le TLFi :


> *Rem. 1. *_Tout_ reste inv., sauf devant un adj. fém. commençant par une cons.:  _La terre est toute blanche, les arbres tout blancs_ (Pergaud, _De Goupil_, 1910, p. 19).


Il faut donc savoir si _croche_ est "un adjectif féminin commençant par une consonne".  Je crois qu'on est tous d'accord pour la consonne... mais au Québec, le mot _croche_ est-il bien compris en adjectif dans la phrase du post #1 ?

_Angèle s'était mise à courir, [tout] croche._

Si _croche _décrit Angèle, c'est que le mot est un adjectif féminin... et qu'il faut donc accorder l'adverbe _tout_ --> _Angèle (est) toute croche_

Mais si _croche_ décrit sa façon de courir, c'est que le mot n'est pas un adjectif (plutôt un adverbe).  Et par conséquent, on ne va pas accorder _tout --> courir tout croche._

Alors, chers Québécois, chez vous est-ce "être croche" ? Ou plutôt "courir croche" ??


----------



## Mauricet

_Tout_, *adverbe*, s'accorde en genre *et en nombre* (contrairement à ce que j'ai écrit #9 ) avec l'adjectif féminin qui le suit si celui-ci commence par une consonne. Les deux phrases homonymes _Elles sont toutes croches_ signifient donc _Il n'y en a pas une de droite_ si _toutes_ est adjectif, et _Elles sont complètement tordues_ si _toutes_ est adverbe. Ambiguïté regrettable, certes (mais pas pire qu'avec _Elles sont toutes mignonnes_ ).

Pour revenir à la question initiale, puisque _croche_ *peut* être  adverbe, le plus simple est de supposer que l'auteur ne s'est pas trompé : _Elle s'était mise à courir, *tout croche* sur ses talons hauts_.


----------



## Nicomon

Punky Zoé said:


> On dirait bien "elle est tout*e* tordue", non ?


Oui, bien sûr. Mon erreur.  Mais au pluriel, ce serait bien « _elles sont toute*s *tordue*s*_ ». C'était mon point initial, et ensuite, je me suis un peu mêlée dans ma grammaire. Mauricet - qui s'est rétracté entre temps - n'accordait pas en nombre.  _Tout croches _(comme au masculin) me semble quand même moins erronné que _toute croches_.

Extraits de la BDL sous *Tout adverbe*


> Lorsque le mot _tout_, adverbe, porte sur un adjectif, il signifie « entièrement » ou « tout à fait ». Dans ce cas, _tout _est invariable lorsqu’il précède un adjectif masculin ou un adjectif féminin commençant par une voyelle ou un _h _muet.
> Cependant, lorsqu’il précède un adjectif féminin qui commence par une consonne ou un _h_ aspiré, l’adverbe _tout_ s’accorde en genre et en nombre avec ce mot pour des raisons d’euphonie.





> Pour revenir à la question initiale, puisque _croche_ *peut* être adverbe, le plus simple est de supposer que l'auteur ne s'est pas trompé : _Elle s'était mise à courir, *tout croche* sur ses talons hauts_.


Crois-en une québécoise, cette phrase signifie _qu'elle s'était mise à courir tout de travers = courir tout croche._

À mon avis, la virgule est en trop. Avec la virgule, on peut en effet penser que c'est Angèle qui est _tout*e *croche_.


----------



## Mauricet

Nicomon said:


> Crois-en une québécoise, cette phrase signifie _qu'elle s'était mise à courir tout de travers = courir tout croche._
> 
> À mon avis, la virgule est en trop. Avec la virgule, on peut en effet penser que c'est Angèle qui est _tout*e *croche_.


 C'est exactement ce que je me disais : dommage qu'il/elle ait mis une virgule. Enfin on est arrivé au bout, _tabarnak !_


----------



## pozzo

I came across the following Québécois French dialog in Season 2, Episode 25 of the TV series L'appart du 5e :

---------------------------------------------

[…]

- Greg : On s'excuse monsieur.  On ne voulait pas vous déranger, fait que c'est pour ça qu'on a fait du camping dans le salon.

- Rudolphe Langevin : Du camping ? D'où est-ce que tu sors avec ta chemise tout croche ?  Puis vous mademoiselle, vous avez pas honte de porter une tuque ?  Un dimanche en plus !

---------------------------------------------

The thing that's relevant for the discussion above is that he pronounces it as tout croche (the last t of tout is silent), but the subtitles say toute croche. 

The subtitles write the French in a more standard form. For example, puis as a coordinating conjunction is replaced by et, icitte is replaced with ici, fait que is not used and so on.  So I think this indicates that the technically correct way of writing it would be chemise toute croche, but that in spoken dialog you could encounter it being pronounced as chemise tout croche. 

(The episode that I watched was rebroadcast online by Unis TV in 2021, and the credits say that the subtitles were done by the Montréal-based company PMT.)


----------

